# West Park Sports & Social Club - Mar 2014



## LittleOz (Mar 21, 2014)

Next to the big (and still not finished) housing development that was once the greatly revered West Park Asylum stands an unassuming wooden shack. In its day it was the sports & social club for the hospital staff. As services were phased out at West Park, so the club's customer base dwindled. I'm unsure when the last pint was poured here, but the employers insurance expired December 2006. The notable feature of the place for explorers was the pair of full-size snooker tables which were left behind.

The place has never greatly interested me but I finally went for a look 'cos

a) I'd discovered earlier in the day that I'm not great alone in dark underground spaces 

b) I didn't want to go home with an empty camera

c) I still needed to take the new tripod for a spin

d) It's very local

e) Mockingbird pointed out the access to me months ago (thanks)


So, on with the pix. Nothing to get too excited about here but I thought I'd put them up ....


----------



## Catmandoo (Mar 21, 2014)

Fair play to Mockingbrid for giving you the heads up. Top man.
Good report.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 22, 2014)

Its getting very messy now,the snookers are really good but they weigh a ton I can see why they were left!
great report thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dani1978 (Mar 22, 2014)

Great shots. It must have been one hell of a wedding reception haha! :-D


----------



## Cachewoo (Mar 23, 2014)

Like the look of that Oz nice shots. Fancy a game of snooker ?


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 27, 2014)

bloody trashed! nice job though!


----------



## Section 106 (Mar 27, 2014)

Quite a nice, big space - shame it's been left to the mercy of the vandals. Always fascinates me how vandalism takes hold exponentially...


----------



## smiler (Mar 27, 2014)

Very Nice, surprisingly not robbed out or completely trashed, Most Enjoyable, Thanks


----------

